# Best Disney film ever?!



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 4, 2007)

What do you think is the greatest disney film ever made?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2007)

Honestly, I can't decide between Toy Story and Lion King.

Lion King was the last great animated Disney Movie, Toy Story was the first of the new generation (that has currently gone to shit). Honestly, I dunno.

Though either way, Tarzan is a very close second for me.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 4, 2007)

I cant believe i almost forgot to add lion king.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 4, 2007)

Peter said:


> Honestly, I can't decide between Toy Story and Lion King.
> 
> Lion King was the last great animated Disney Movie, Toy Story was the first of the new generation (that has currently gone to shit). Honestly, I dunno.
> 
> Though either way, Tarzan is a very close second for me.



AW SHIT! I cant believe i forgot Tarzan. You think lion king was the last great disney film? I think Toy story 2 was the last great disney film.


----------



## Ash (Nov 4, 2007)

The Hunchback of Notre Dame. Mulan is close second.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> AW SHIT! I cant believe i forgot Tarzan. You think lion king was the last great disney film? I think Toy story 2 was the last great disney film.


Toy Story 2 was very good and I must admit was one of the few sequels I know of which came close to matching the first one in quality.

But once again, Lion King was the last truly great Disney film.

Sleeping Beauty....no. I honestly couldn't stand all those Grimm Fairy Tale based ones >_<


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 4, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> The first is so far off from the story but yet is amazing as well!
> Mulan was good to.
> 
> Man those titles really bring me back.



That's what this thread is all about. Letting people think and relive the golden age of disney, before it became a piece of shit. Well, it's not a piece of shit, but it just doesnt live up to it's old reputation.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 4, 2007)

Peter said:


> Toy Story 2 was very good and I must admit was one of the few sequels I know of which came close to matching the first one in quality.
> 
> But once again, Lion King was the last truly great Disney film.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty....no. I honestly couldn't stand all those Grimm Fairy Tale based ones >_<



What do you think about disney today, and all the movies that they're putting out now?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2007)

Mulan was okay, but it was the first one that made it apparent to me (I was in 5th grade at the time) what Disney was doing with Alladin, Pocahontis, Mulan, The Jungle Book, etc. And I was like...wow...what whores.

But really, so much of what Disney did was girl oriented and whoring their Disney Princess crap that it annoyed me greatly. Tarzan is honestly the last animated Disney movie I loved.


----------



## Senzairu (Nov 4, 2007)

Aladdin, it was just a great movie.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 4, 2007)

The Lion King, Tarzan, and Mulan are excellant.
As a child, I used to be obsessed with The Little Mermaid...
Aladdin is very good, too...

I think I tend to like the ones with strong female characters.  Pansies just don't cut it...


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 4, 2007)

Lionk king was absolutely brilliant.I perect combination of drama, romance and especially comedy.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 4, 2007)

Lion King was probably the greatest disney movie of all time for me.

Oh how I loved Toy Story though, Woody and Buzz, awesome.

Shit, I think Oliver and Company was a disney movie too, I loved that also soundtrack is damn good.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 4, 2007)

Tie between Snow White and Lion King.


----------



## Hope (Nov 4, 2007)

Lion King for me.

Followed by the Little Maid and Tarzan.


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 4, 2007)

Aladdin is the best


----------



## Hio (Nov 4, 2007)

Tarzan and The Lion King


----------



## call to arms (Nov 4, 2007)

Robin Hood, the very best of them all.


----------



## illyana (Nov 4, 2007)

The Lion King, I love that film. I remember I started crying when Mufasa died.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 4, 2007)

Pinoochio by far. I remember that big fat guy scared the hell out of me.


----------



## stardust (Nov 4, 2007)

_Fantasia. ♥
Then Hercules and The Little Mermaid_.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2007)

xx-ravskee-xx said:


> The Lion King, I love that film. I remember I started crying when Mufasa died.



Dude, we all were. Especially since most of us were like 3-5 years old.


----------



## Kuribo (Nov 4, 2007)

For me it's: 
The Lion King
The Little Mermaid
Aladdin
Mulan
Tarzan

In that order.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 4, 2007)

Lion King & jungle book.


----------



## Suzie (Nov 4, 2007)

Mulan. And the Lion King.


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 4, 2007)

Aladdin and The Lion King.  And maybe Toy Story.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Incredibles.


----------



## ?verity (Nov 4, 2007)

I love Lion King but Im going with Toy Story.

Youve got a frieeend in meeeeeeeeee


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 4, 2007)

Pixar films should be considered appart


----------



## Auraya (Nov 4, 2007)

Aladdin. I loved it so much I named my cat after Princess Jasmine (I was 3 at the time) and I named my other cat that died Aladdin

My 2nd favourite would be the lion king. Weirdly it never made me cry until I was older and actually understood the fact he was dead and how sad it was


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 4, 2007)

Lion King is not only the best Disney movie, it's one of the best movies ever.


----------



## Keiryu (Nov 4, 2007)

Mulan and Beauty and The Beast.


----------



## Jonas (Nov 4, 2007)

First: Lion King 
Second: Aladdin


----------



## akidai (Nov 4, 2007)

I hated people movies, so I really only got into the animal disney movies. xD 

My top faves are;
The Lion King
Lady and the Tramp
The Aristocats
Brother Bear
The Fox and the Hound


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 4, 2007)

Fox & The Hound.


----------



## blueava21 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Little Mermaid will always hold a special place in my heart.  But it's also tied with the Lion King. Man, that was such an epic movie and really funny too. 
Some other favorites is Beauty and the Beast, Mulan, and Aladdin. :


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2007)

ion king, beauty and the beast, pretty much all pixar films, aladin


----------



## Denji (Nov 4, 2007)

That's an incredibly difficult question to answer. However, The Lion King has always held a special place in my heart, so I'll go with that.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 4, 2007)

Theres so many other movies i planned on adding, but theres a 10 choice limit on the poll. I planned on adding shit like peter pan. According to disney, the best film they ever made is snow white, because it's the first full lenght animated film.


----------



## Snow (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm an Alaadin man myself. Mostly because of the music.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 5, 2007)

The Jungle Book, Lion King, Aladdin, Pinochio are all classics. I actually still love them. The new movies just doesn't have the same touch. However, Finding Nemo was awesome, but it can't compete with the classics.


----------



## infinite (Nov 5, 2007)

Treasure Planet, and Brother Bear. 

But Lion King is also verry good


----------



## Kairi.nin (Nov 5, 2007)

My vote goes to The Lion King. <333


----------



## nehnehneji (Nov 5, 2007)

Voted Aladdin, but then there's Mulan and Hercules. Little Mermaid and Lion King are pretty close behind... agh this poll is tough!


----------



## iDrum (Nov 5, 2007)

The Emperor's New Groove is and will always be my favorite. I think that the Pixar films are okay, although Toy Story was the best out of all of those. And of course the Lion King and Beauty and the Beast are classics.


----------



## Xue (Nov 5, 2007)

I HAD to vote for Lion King. It was really a great film. Others that I liked were Little Mermaid, Aladdin, *MULAN*, Fox and the Hound, Toy Story, Peter Pan, Cinderella, etc. 
I hate how they're making sequels of EVERY-FREAKIN-THING. I also hated the cartoon series based off of them, too (The Emperor's New School, like, seriously?) It's just sad.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2007)

Xue said:


> I HAD to vote for Lion King. It was really a great film. Others that I liked were Little Mermaid, Aladdin, *MULAN*, Fox and the Hound, Toy Story, Peter Pan, Cinderella, etc.
> I hate how they're making sequels of EVERY-FREAKIN-THING. I also hated the cartoon series based off of them, too (The Emperor's New School, like, seriously?) It's just sad.


Thats standard Disney procedure to get mo money. Make shitty straight to DVD sequels.


----------



## Kirsten (Nov 5, 2007)

Omg, I can't decide. @__@

Growing up, Aladdin was my absolute favorite. It shall always hold a special place in my heart.

Other favorites include: The Lion King, Mulan, The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, and Fox and the Hound.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 5, 2007)

The Lion King, with Toy Story 1 being a close second. As a child I think I preferred Toy Story, but looking back on it, the Lion King had a bigger impact and an amazing soundtrack.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Nov 6, 2007)

Aladdin cos Robin Williams made Genie a legendary Disney character. The songs in that were also top-notch and "A Whole New World" is one of the main features in the generic Disney lineup.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 6, 2007)

Toy story and Alladin had the best music of all disney movies. My favorite song was "you got a friend in me". Remember that song from part one?


----------



## Cochise (Nov 6, 2007)

Dang...Beauty and the Beast was the first disney film I saw in theaters and it holds a special place for me but I love Mary Poppins , Toy Story , Bedknobs and Broomsticks , alot of others...I really can't put anything above another


----------



## Boromir (Nov 7, 2007)

Lion King was amazing. So sad...


----------



## Mojo (Nov 7, 2007)

I really liked Hercules and Beauty and the Beast


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 7, 2007)

Peter said:


> Honestly, I can't decide between Toy Story and Lion King.
> 
> Lion King was the last great animated Disney Movie, Toy Story was the first of the new generation *(that has currently gone to shit)*. Honestly, I dunno.
> 
> Though either way, Tarzan is a very close second for me.



Ratatouille would like to have a word with you.

Lion King here.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2007)

Sword in the Stone , or Robin Hood


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 15, 2007)

Jonas said:


> First: Lion King
> Second: Aladdin



What he said.


----------



## shadow__nin (Nov 15, 2007)

It was a tough one I had to choose between Aladdin and Lion King....
The verdict is in Lion King wins.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 15, 2007)

Im going to go totally against popular opinion and vote for a title that isn't even in the poll... *The Emperors New Groove*. Underrated classic.

Other than that, Toy Story, Lion King, and Aladdin are the other standouts, as is another underrated title - Hercules.


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 15, 2007)

the fox and the hound ftw.


----------



## Saito (Nov 15, 2007)

For me first is Toy Story then second is Lion King.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2007)

I picked Sleeping Beauty

But really its between Lion king or Hercules, but Hercules wins, I just love the songs, I know sad right

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=N-lzcMEcA4U[/YOUTUBE]

Heres the Japanese version(this is how a dub should be done):


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=EjaDHVd9NuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

Lion King then Toy Story


----------



## Jeff (Nov 16, 2007)

I like Mulan alot, it has alot of action for a Disney movie and teaches you a lesson about being yourself.  Great voice acting too, funny how the singing voice of Shang is Donnie Osmond.

Second favorite would be Cinderella.  I liked Cinderella since I was a little kid, and I like that song "A Dream is a wish your heart makes"


----------



## blackshikamaru (Nov 16, 2007)

I really couldn't decide between the Lion King or Aladin. Fliped a coin and it was in Aladin's favor.

I don't remember any of the songs from Aladin, but I remember all of the Lion Kings songs. Lol, I'm singing be prepared right now.


----------



## The Question (Nov 17, 2007)

Lion King was the best,  followed by Beauty and the Beast, and Mulan.  

My favorite by is Robin Hood though, even though its animation is no where near on par with some of the other movies.  It had a cheap budget to work on.  Even so, I think Robin Hood has a class that far outshines many of the newer films.  Lady and the Tramp was another childhood favorite, as was Aladdin.

While not a movie, the 1990s animated series, Gargoyles was produced by Disney.  It had some pretty mature themes that I didn't expect from a Disney animated series.


----------



## Homura (Nov 17, 2007)

The Lion King. The death of Mufasa actually got me crying a bit...


----------



## Serp (Nov 17, 2007)

I cant believe hardly anyone said hercules  or PoTC 

but I would give it to Aladin and Lion king.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 18, 2007)

I STILL really like toy story and Lion King  i have still got all the Alladins on video some were


----------



## Cindy (Nov 18, 2007)

Fantasia, because of the mind-boggling amount of creativity to write a story around pieces of music and not the other way around.

IIRC, Lion King was so good they had to release it in theaters twice at two different times.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 18, 2007)

Toy story 1 and 2, alladin, and Lion king are the best disney films ever.


----------



## The Question (Nov 18, 2007)

Since there seems to be a general consensus that many of the new Disney movies either suck or just don't have the same class as the older ones...what would you guys suggest for a new Disney movie?

Let's just imagine that we perform a coup d'état and take over Disney/Pixar.  What would you all like to see in a new movie if you were to create a new classic?


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

Tron was still kick ass for it's time, god I miss playing the arcade games they had


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 19, 2007)

I liked Sleeping Beauty  

Well, I guess I just really liked Maleficent.  Of the newer lot of Disney movies Lion King and Mulan are my favorites.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 20, 2007)

A lot of the older Disney films really annoyed me, particularly ones like Snow White and Sleeping Beauty, must be the whole damsel in distress thing. I did like the music in Aladdin and Jafar was cool, but Jasmine annoyed me. Although pretty much every movie had a character that annoyed me. I was pretty alright with Mulan, and Lady and the Tramp. Parts of LatT also pissed me off though, like the whole Lady returning to her owners after learning about Tramp from someone else. But whatever, I'm overly fond of dogs, so that's the movie I choose.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 20, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> A lot of the older Disney films really annoyed me, particularly ones like Snow White and Sleeping Beauty, must be the whole damsel in distress thing. I did like the music in Aladdin and Jafar was cool, but Jasmine annoyed me. Although pretty much every movie had a character that annoyed me. I was pretty alright with Mulan, and Lady and the Tramp. Parts of LatT also pissed me off though, like the whole Lady returning to her owners after learning about Tramp from someone else. But whatever, I'm overly fond of dogs, so that's the movie I choose.



You think Jasmine was annoying? I think she was the prettiest of all the disney princesses.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 20, 2007)

Toy Story 1


----------



## Sawako (Nov 20, 2007)

Snow White and Mulan are my absolute favorites.

Cinderella and Sleeping Beauty and Lion King and Beauty and the Beast are great too though! ^_^


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 20, 2007)

Mulan.
The first one, not the shitty second one.
And Lion King.


----------



## Ponko (Nov 21, 2007)

The Great Mouse Detective has always been my favourite. I liked the story, loved Basil, and there was no romance. Not to mention Vincent Price. Made me very happy.


----------



## Midnight ♥ (Nov 21, 2007)

The Lion King, easily. Brilliant movie.

Followed closely by Mulan, PotC, and Aladdin.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 21, 2007)

DUH, Lion King all the way.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Nov 23, 2007)

Aladdin. Jasmine was the only princess who didn't seem like a damsel in distress.


----------



## hyuuga_jes (Nov 23, 2007)

If it wasn't for the Lion King, I probably would not be trying to achieve a career in the art field.


----------



## Junas (Nov 23, 2007)

I have to say the Lion King is one of the best Disney films I have ever watched, due to its story and animation... Just blew me away when I first saw it whent I was 10 years old... I mean, come on talking animals??? This movie really topped it for me overall!


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 23, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Since there seems to be a general consensus that many of the new Disney movies either suck or just don't have the same class as the older ones...what would you guys suggest for a new Disney movie?
> 
> Let's just imagine that we perform a coup d'?tat and take over Disney/Pixar.  What would you all like to see in a new movie if you were to create a new classic?



Incredibles 2.


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 23, 2007)

Little Mermaid for me, EVERY song in the movie is excellent and the story line is also very good.
2nd runner ups Tarzan and Toy Story


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 23, 2007)

Come to think of it I don't consider Toy Story a Disney creation. I consider it more Pixar. Of Pixar I consider The Incredibles the best and 2nd best is Finding Nemo.


----------



## less (Nov 23, 2007)

The Norwegian dub of Alladin is a masterpiece. Jago, perfect, the sultan, perfect, Genie, perfect, firckin Nils Ole Oftebro as Jafar, beyond perfect.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 23, 2007)

tinhamodic said:


> Come to think of it I don't consider Toy Story a Disney creation. I consider it more Pixar. Of Pixar I consider The Incredibles the best and 2nd best is Finding Nemo.



Disney has all there CGI films done thru pixar


----------



## Stallyns808 (Nov 23, 2007)

Mulan has always been my favorite.  Followed by Aladdin & Lion King.  Most recently, I enjoyed the movie Enchanted immensely as well as Meet the Robinsons.


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 23, 2007)

less said:


> The Norwegian dub of Alladin is a masterpiece. Jago, perfect, the sultan, perfect, Genie, perfect, firckin Nils Ole Oftebro as Jafar, beyond perfect.



 norwegian voices have a way of assuring hilarity


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 23, 2007)

If you meant films made by Walt Disney himself, you fail 
I mean, you could have at least included Jungle Book in there. . . 

I voted Lady & The Tramp, because it was one of my favs as a child 

You also missed Hunchback of Norte Dame *shakes head* How could you forget?


----------



## Randir (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey, where's Bambi? First ever film I saw in a cinema, IIRC.
But all in all, Lion King owns everything, with Tarzan as a close second (no matter what your opinion on Phil Collins might be, it's awesome to hear him sing German.)


----------



## Emery (Nov 23, 2007)

Where the fuck is Hurcules?  It should be on the list.  >/


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 23, 2007)

tarzan is my favorite


----------



## Spazzy (Nov 23, 2007)

Definitely the Lion King for me.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 23, 2007)

Toy Story 1 and 2 were seriously blissful to watch.

Fantasia and Aladdin are great too.


----------



## martinipenguin (Nov 24, 2007)

Bah! Why isn't Fantasia on here!?


----------



## hyuuga_jes (Nov 24, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> Disney has all there CGI films done thru pixar



Yeah. My drawing 1 teacher works for Disney (background painter) and exlained it to us that pixar deals with the CGI movies and Desney is pretty much limited to the hand drawing/traditional style (or at least that is what they are doing now).


----------



## Morwain (Nov 24, 2007)

Hercules, Mulan or Robin Hood they made my childhood.


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 24, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> Disney has all there CGI films done thru pixar



I thought Disney was merely the marketing and distribution end and Pixar the creation and production end.


----------



## stardust (Nov 30, 2007)

_I agree with the, 'Where is Fantasia and Hercules?' motions. _


----------



## jazumin (Dec 1, 2007)

Lilo and Stitch. @_@


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 2, 2007)

Enchanted!!! IT WAS AMAZING.


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 2, 2007)

Lion King. 

Still makes me cry. ;_;


----------



## colours (Dec 3, 2007)

WTF?
Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Norwegiankitty (Dec 3, 2007)

all the lion king movies are great


----------



## Birkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Snow White, 101 Dalmatines and Lion King.

Watched this gems in Norwegian. They're sooooo good <33


----------



## Felix (Dec 4, 2007)

Alladin and Lion King.


----------



## Zapdos (Dec 4, 2007)

Lion King, Fox and the Hound and Dumbo.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 4, 2007)

Well when it comes to Disney animated movies the best one is without a doubt Lion King, the original not the horrible sequels, I loved and adored that movie, I still cry in the part of Mufasa.... no MUFASA!!!!.

A close second will have to be Mulan, that was also a great movie, I also enjoyed The Little Mermaid, Aladdin and Lilo & Stitch (yep, I liked that movie).

Toy story was also great, both of them but the original is always better, since it was the start of a new generation of movies for Disney, though lately they have been going down in quality because the only movie that I can remember that I enjoyed in this type of animation after Toy Story was The Incredibles.

If we have to chose a movie with real people on it and not animation, well I'll chose POTC


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 4, 2007)

Lion King and the Hunchback of Notre Dame.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 4, 2007)

KH!!!!!!!!!!!   

Hehehe...just kidding. Its Aladdin.

Link removed

this scene destoyed any other movie.

But notre dam also had a good scene. Link removed


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Dec 4, 2007)

The Lion King  is definitely the best one that i've seen .


----------



## Felt (Dec 5, 2007)

Lion King


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 5, 2007)

If it's non-Pixar, mine would likely be Lion King. I really loved Tarzan too.

EDIT: Actually, you know what was another great one? Nightmare Before Christmas. That is definately near the top for me.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 5, 2007)

Lion King then Alladin
It's the circle of life I use that one on vegitarians so much thank you king mufasa


----------



## Arachnia (Dec 5, 2007)

Beauty & The Beast


lol


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 5, 2007)

Boggers, I forgot about Fantasia!!! That was a great movie too


----------



## blueava21 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rob Lucci said:


> If it's non-Pixar, mine would likely be Lion King. I really loved Tarzan too.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, you know what was another great one? Nightmare Before Christmas. That is definately near the top for me.



I forgot about that one, Nightmare Before Christmas is a really good movie too.


----------



## Jupiter Jazz (Dec 7, 2007)

I would have to say the Lion King is probably the best.


----------



## Bochi (Dec 7, 2007)

The Nightmare Before Christmas, yeah!


----------



## Celebrianna (Dec 7, 2007)

Eh, The Incredibles.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 7, 2007)

Bochi said:


> The Nightmare Before Christmas, yeah!



Agreed, very nice animation.


----------



## Mori (Dec 11, 2007)

Lion King.

I think it was also the _first_ Disney film that I watched. :S


----------



## Zgizgi (Dec 24, 2007)

I really liked Bambi for whatever reasons. It was absolutely adorable. C:


----------



## ssss1 (Dec 24, 2007)

snow white
not only was she the one to begin it all
but others are a little of her story in each of the movies
definitely snow white


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Dec 24, 2007)

beauty and the beast <33
I loved the songs


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Dec 25, 2007)

Mulan for me , All disney movies now are full of CGI shit.Except Enchanted it has traditional animation.


----------



## dwabn (Dec 26, 2007)

Lion King, its got lions man o and death


----------



## Seany (Dec 26, 2007)

Lion King/ The Fox & the Hound.


----------



## huxter (Dec 26, 2007)

alice in wonderland is the best for me, then lion king


----------



## Tefax (Dec 26, 2007)

pirates of the caribbean xD (it is a Disney movie...or not? O_o)


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2007)

Pinocchio or Lion King are the best Disney films IMO.


----------



## Dave (Dec 26, 2007)

meet the robinsons


----------



## stardust (Dec 26, 2007)

_Out of curiosity, what's everyone's reason for liking The Lion King? Seems to be pretty popular._


----------



## Ida (Dec 27, 2007)

It's the Lion King. I've watched that movie so many times now.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 27, 2007)

hercules for sure


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 28, 2007)

RetroRainbow said:


> _Out of curiosity, what's everyone's reason for liking The Lion King? Seems to be pretty popular._



Haven't you seen it? It's a great fucking film, that's all. It's legendary. It's the disney film, of all disney films. This film is probably the film that stamped disney's name in the history books.


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 28, 2007)

I can't name one part of the Lion King that I don't love.

The Characters.
The Music.
The Animals.
The Story.
The Jokes.
The Animation.

The Lion King has some of the Best Disney songs to date. (It doesn't get better than Hakuna Matata and The Circle of Life ect.)  The characters are relateable even though they're animals.  A lion cub who can't wait to grow up.  A meerekat who doesn't want his friend to grow up and leave him.  I find that a lot easier to relate to than a servant girl who wants to marry a prince or what have you.  Every other character is classic.  Timon and Pumpa.  Simba and Nala.  Zazu.  Rafiki.  Mufasa.  Scar.  Shenzi Banzai, and Ed.

The animation and the animals are beautiful.  The non lyrical songs in the sound track are just as amazing.  Like when he's running back to Pride Rock or sees Mufasa in the stars.

It's pretty funny even as you grow up.  I maybe end up watching the Lion King every other year or so, but every time you do the jokes are still funny.    I know the jokes are for kids, but every time I watch it and know whats coming, I still enjoy it.

I think a lot of it also has to do with it being real; there's no magic or spells or evil witches or genies, or sorcerers or what have you.  It's just natural and real.

Also baby Simba sneezing.
And the stampede.
And yeah, only time I cried during a Disney movie: When Mufasa died.  (I was in 1st grade...)  Babmi's mom got shot? Didn't shed a tear.  Mufasa dies, I cry.  

I just love this movie.


----------



## Dave (Dec 28, 2007)

can forget the subliminal messages

THEY'RE MAGICALLY DELICIOUS


----------



## p4poetic (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't make me choose.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 28, 2007)

There's too many amazing ones to choose


----------



## Wesley (Dec 28, 2007)

I curse Lion King.  It helped give rise to the Furry movement.  

Mary Poppins.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T5_0AGdFic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 28, 2007)

Honestly, I love all of them..  But if I had to pick one, I'd say...
The Lion King.


----------



## Hio (Dec 28, 2007)

Tarzan, Toy Story and Lion King


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 28, 2007)

Return of Jaffar...until the part when Jaffar loses.

 Fuck Alladin.


----------



## shizuru (Dec 28, 2007)

lion king has got to be my first favourite
2. mulan
3. tarzan
4. 101 dalmations
5. aristor cats


----------



## Jagon Fox (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know I love so many 
The Lion King
Pocahontas
Sleeping Beauty
Lady and the Tramp
The Little Mermaid
Lilo and Stitch
Bedknobs and Broomsticks
Mulan
Bambie
The Fox and the Hound
..............................ok I've made my choice The Little Mermaid!!!


what's with disney not doing their own songs these days? That what made disney movies awesome and memorable! Now it's mostly background music, instead of the characters singing what disney ran out of creative juice for their songs? I don't like disney/pixar films that much their kinda too adult I know that sounds dumb but alot of the humor woulda gone over my head if I'd seen them as a little kid. and cgi is crappy imo.


----------



## reject28 (Dec 28, 2007)

it's gotta be lion king...mannn that film had everything...saddest moment of my childhood: mufasa's death


----------



## Sasori (Dec 28, 2007)

Mulan.

Wait I liked them all.


----------



## sEiRa (Dec 28, 2007)

Beauty and The Beast, Lion King, Alladin are the best! ah plus Cinderella, too.^^


----------



## Muse (Dec 28, 2007)

I like all of them, but picked sleeping beauty.  Come on...its got a dragon .  Then I'd say Beauty and the Beast in close second.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 29, 2007)

My favorite disney songs are "You've got a friend in me" from Toy story, "Strangers like me", from tarzan. And "you'll be in my heart" from Tarzan. I fucking love you'll be in my heart. These are some of the lyrics....

Come stop your crying, it'll be alright.
Just take my hand, hold it tight.
I will protect you, from all around you.
I will be there, don't you cry.

Cause you'll be in my heart.
Cause you'll be in my heart.
From this day foward.
From now, forever more.

Anybody know/remember that song?


----------



## The Question (Dec 30, 2007)

I forgot about Mary Poppins, that was a classic Disney film as well.


----------



## blueava21 (Dec 30, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> I forgot about Mary Poppins, that was a classic Disney film as well.



I don't remember watching it as much as other disney movies as a kid, but I do remember loving watching it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 30, 2007)

I Already Voted For The First Toy Story But The Other Great Disney Movie Is Can't help but wait


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2007)

Remember The Titans is a good non-animated Disney film.  Denzel Washington and Will Patton were both tremendous in it, and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Batman (Dec 31, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> Aladdin is the best



seconded.


I'm still mad about Lion king. They finally set one in Africa and they give it to the animals. At least in India the people had mowgley.


----------



## Quagles (Dec 31, 2007)

Alladin was what came first to my mind so I'd say that and I still have the VHS to the movie and the series , Lion King and Tarzan is pretty good too and of course Toy Story where nr1 being the best.


----------



## Cair (Dec 31, 2007)

Lion King, no doubt.


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 31, 2007)

I pick Lion King too...


----------



## Telling Lies (Dec 31, 2007)

pirates of the caribbean and shit didnt they do signs too ?


----------



## ayoz (Dec 31, 2007)

Hands down, Tarzan!


----------



## Jeff (Dec 31, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> And "you'll be in my heart" from Tarzan. I fucking love you'll be in my heart. These are some of the lyrics....
> 
> Come stop your crying, it'll be alright.
> Just take my hand, hold it tight.
> ...



I love that song.  Phil Collins was brilliant in Tarzan, didn't he do that other opening theme too?  "Two Worlds"


----------



## Broleta (Jan 1, 2008)

Lion King. Too bad it was a Jungle Emperor ripoff.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 1, 2008)

Lion king..easily


----------



## Serene.Shinobi (Jan 1, 2008)

The Lion King.


----------



## stardust (Jan 16, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Haven't you seen it? It's a great fucking film, that's all. It's legendary. It's the disney film, of all disney films. This film is probably the film that stamped disney's name in the history books.



_I have seen it, several times. Even have it on VHS. I don't know, it just never 'clicked' with me, I suppose.
_


----------



## Slayz (Jan 16, 2008)

Best Disney film of all time? The Lion King.
Most Hardcore Disney film of all time? The Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl. 

Let's not get the two mixed


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 16, 2008)

lion king the best by far


----------



## Boromir (Jan 19, 2008)

The Lion King was amazingly well done. And the sequels were OK.


----------



## graysocks (Jan 19, 2008)

The Lion King T_________T Toy Story 1 has a special place in my heart too


----------



## WILD CARD (Jan 19, 2008)

From this poll I pick Toy Story

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB2gPZRsz0Q[/YOUTUBE]
The first of its kind and also one of the best of its kind.

This poll lacks Pixar films. 

Where are the Incredibles, Finding Nemo, Ratatouille, Monster's inc.? 
and even Pixar's weaker films like a bugs life and Cars should also be mentioned.


----------



## sessystalker (Jan 19, 2008)

I picked _Aladdin_, it's always been my favorite Disney film.



> Where are the Incredibles, Finding Nemo, Ratatouille, Monster's inc.?
> and even Pixar's weaker films like a bugs life and Cars should also be mentioned.


Personally, I thought _A Bug's Life_ was better than the rest of the Pixar films (except _Toy Story_, of course).


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 19, 2008)

Toy story is the best, I just loved it


----------



## ~Hyuuga_Lily~ (Jan 19, 2008)

For me,that's Pocahontas and Mulan.


----------



## stardust (Jan 19, 2008)

_Call me old-school, but I don't really like any of the pixar films. Except 'Finding Nemo', I suppose._


----------



## HyuugaX (Jan 19, 2008)

The first Lion King! .. Nothing can match that movie


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 19, 2008)

Lion King is a god among animated films, but that doesn't mean there aren't any films worth hanging with it. There are animated films that are on it's level, such as toy story, alladin. That's pretty much it, as far as disney films are concerned.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 19, 2008)

There are so many favorites of mine, but if I need to choose one it would be Lion King. I've seen it many times, and have yet to grow tired of it. Some of my favorite Disney songs also.


----------



## colours (Jan 19, 2008)

I loved Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh Crap Ok Mine Are... *Updated List*
Toy Story 1
Nightmare Before Christmas
Incredibles
Cars
And All Of The Pirates Movies


----------



## Katsuragi Tsukasa (Jan 19, 2008)

I love most of the old school stuff. Beauty and the Beast, Pocahontas, Mulan, Lion King... the new movies just don't have the feelings and overall success of the older stuff.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 20, 2008)

Beauty and the beast for me followed by Lion King.


----------



## Jayka (Jan 20, 2008)

I voted Beauty and the Beast, since it was my favourite when I was younger. Others I liked include The Sword in the Stone, Pinocchio, 
The Lion King and Brother Bear.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 20, 2008)

Lion King for me. I simply loved the movie when the first time I watched it and even until now I still love the movie!! Then probably followed by Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2008)

For me it's Alladin. 

After Alladin I would say The Lion King gets the #2 spot on my all time favorite Disney movies list.


----------



## bengus (Jan 21, 2008)

nothing is greater than snow white. technical achievements of that film is too great to ignore

my personal favorite is Tarzan.


----------



## WILD CARD (Jan 22, 2008)

Katsuragi Tsukasa said:


> I love most of the old school stuff. Beauty and the Beast, Pocahontas, Mulan, Lion King... the new movies just don't have the feelings and overall success of the older stuff.



If you are including Pixar movies, I disagree. In my opinion Pixar movies are stronger than ever, about as successful as almost every other disney classic well maybe except the Lion King. 4 Pixar of the top ten top grossing disney movies are Pixar with the 1st belonging to a Pixar movie. Every Pixar movie are well recieved by fans and critics alike. Without one single failure and a long line of successful movies(Incredibles, Ratatouille, Finding Nemo, Toy Story 1 and 2, and with good directors supporting it(Brad Bird) I believe that Pixar will continue being a great company.

As for current Disney movies(high school musical, Chicken Little) You are right.


----------



## Kage (Jan 28, 2008)

The Lion King. at one point in my life i knew that movie _word for word_.


----------



## Dragonzrule (May 4, 2008)

I AM BEING TORN BETWEEN THE FOX AND THE HOUND AND THE LION KING


----------



## Rice Ball (May 4, 2008)

#1 Lion King
#2 Beauty and the Beast

The rest are somewhat the same, as in okay to watch but don't grab me.
Lion king was very good by any standard very good soundtrack, i liked the tale of B&tB.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 4, 2008)

I like the Lion King


----------



## Obscurity (May 4, 2008)

There were a lot of oldschool Disney films I enjoyed like Pocahantas (sp?), Mulan, and Toy Story.

But the best has to be Lion King.. I made me cry


----------



## Hellion (May 4, 2008)

Lion King no contest


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2008)

Voted Lion king, Hercules should have been on the list though.


----------



## Ankoma (May 4, 2008)

Lion King without a doubt. The animation, the score, the story, everything about it was just great. I'll never forget the Bufflo stampede that killed Mufasa. I was wailing when I saw that as a kid. Actually, I still cry at that part. 

A close second for me would be Tarzan. The animation especially when he's swinging through the jungle was just top notch. And the music was as awesome as the Lion King's. The story isn't as up there with Lion King, but it's still a really really good movie.


----------



## sel (May 5, 2008)

From the old school it'd have to be Lion King - but considering contemporary films Enchanted was fucking ace.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 5, 2008)

I could never choose.


----------



## Even (May 5, 2008)

Lion King hands down. Man, I love that film. Great story, great animation and a superb soundtrack.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

Tron was kick ass for it's time


----------



## Saphira (May 5, 2008)

Lion King is the best


----------



## maximilyan (May 5, 2008)

Lion King.

shit had me singing those songs for months, hell years after. Theres nothign better than the original lion king


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 5, 2008)

I liked most of them when I watched it in elementary school, but Lion King made me cry numerous times.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 5, 2008)

Lion King

twas epically awsome


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

Lion King was pretty good, Aladin was funny


----------



## Aishiteru (May 5, 2008)

It's *so* hard to choose...

The Lion King and Mulan. 

And Tarzan...


----------



## Vanity (May 5, 2008)

The Lion King was probably the best by far and it was also a very unique story compared to the others.

The music was also great....pretty much just everything about it.

What year did the Lion King come out? 1994?

I know I was around 9 or 10 when it came out I think. And I remember being very taken with it. XD


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> The Lion King was probably the best by far and it was also a very unique story compared to the others.
> 
> The music was also great....pretty much just everything about it.
> 
> ...



yea it was 94


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 5, 2008)

I cant wait until 2010. Toy Story 3 is gonna be epic.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 6, 2008)

Toy Story 3??
I don't think I want another one.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 6, 2008)

^Really? Why not? Judging from what it's about, it's probably gonna be the last.


----------



## Ziko (May 6, 2008)

What?! A new Toy Story! OMG!
So, whats the story about?


----------



## Rock Lee (May 6, 2008)

The Jungle Book,come on the songs the characters it is disneys best film to date.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 6, 2008)

Response to Ziko: From what I heard, Buzz gets kidnapped, like Woody in 2. But that might not be true. I also heard that part 3 is about the gang having to deal with the fact that Andy is growing up, and is getting too old for toys. I think both plotlines are in thee film, im not sure.


----------



## pierrot harly (May 7, 2008)

Herclues is my favorite.


----------



## Mew♥ (May 7, 2008)

Lion King is my all time fav;D


----------



## Kakkōu-kun (May 8, 2008)

Wall E gonna be my favorite disney movie soon


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

I wonder if there gonna make a kingdom hearts film


----------



## Jotun (May 8, 2008)

Alice in Wonderland still gives me the chills


----------



## ~Namine (May 8, 2008)

what are we kids but i would say.....toy story


----------



## Spike (May 8, 2008)

I absolutely love Hercules.


----------



## Die Heinii (May 8, 2008)

Lion King for the win *?*
It's simply beautiful ~ <3


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 8, 2008)

The Lion King, without a doubt.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2008)

I voted for Sleeping Beauty, its a masterpiece


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Alice in Wonderland still gives me the chills



and that is why you don't do drugs


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 8, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> and that is why you don't do drugs



Lol The lady who wrote that was a druggie X3


----------



## mahiyain (May 8, 2008)

Omg, The Lion King.
Though the sequels weren't as good as the original..


----------



## Gary (May 9, 2008)

lion king ftw


----------



## Sean Connery (May 9, 2008)

lion king is the winner


----------



## Wu Fei (May 9, 2008)

lion king of course. ain't nothing gonna come close to lion king ever again. Something that just has spirit, oh shit moments, death, betrayal, growth, fuckin time skips, fuckin AFRICA. The songs were kick ass. SCAR. MOTHER FUCKIN MUFASA! MUFASA! lol you can't top it.

Then bambi. i watched it all the freakin time as an infant.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 9, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Lol The lady who wrote that was a druggie X3



makes you wonder what she was on


----------



## Ayana (May 9, 2008)

Beauty and the beast.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 9, 2008)

eh too musical and girly


----------



## Ryuk (May 10, 2008)

Finding Nemo is my favorite.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

Beauty and the Beast, Lion King, and I like Bambi as well. <3


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

Lion King was an excellent movie. Its the best non-Pixar Disney movie IMO.


----------



## あいか (May 10, 2008)

Toys Story was my all time favorite;D


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 11, 2008)

Lion King was epic
Toy Story was epic too


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2008)

Lion King or Toy Story I cant choose


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 11, 2008)

Mulan & Tarzan  <3


----------



## Svenskan (May 11, 2008)

Snow White is a wonderful movie! 
The same goes for Lion King.


----------



## Berry (May 11, 2008)

*The Emperor's New Groove*

.....The funniest Disney movie ever!


----------

